# Weird whiskers...?



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

I was looking at my new-ish rat Squee and she has weird whiskers. They aren't really curly, but they aren't completely straight like her sister (same litter). I don't think she's a rex because he coat is straight, but a little fuzzier than her sister's and I thought they got wavy hair fairly early on. They are both about two and a half months old. 

Anyway, here are some pictures:
























With her sister. Squee is on the right in both pictures:








This one may be a little out of focus but you can really see the difference between the two.









Could she be a rex? If not whats the deal with the whiskers?

Thanks!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry i dont know anything about this but i just had a question.... What does this have to do with breeding???? lol


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

ambernd said:


> sorry i dont know anything about this but i just had a question.... What does this have to do with breeding???? lol


Because it's genetics..


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Genetics isn't my strong point, but she could be a "poor rex". One of my boys is a rex who barely had any noticeable wave to his fur until he was older. Now, he's an obvious rex except for the fur from his shoulders up to his head. His brother (from another litter born to his mom) is very much not a rex... Straight whiskers and the like.

Anyway, I *think* that non-straight whiskers is an indicator of rex genes. They can be slightly wavy/curly or completely wavy/curly.

Someone who knows more should reply.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Could be a bad rex/bad velveteen.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Could it possibly be a rex mix? I'm not sure how genetics work with rats, I don't breed and I don't have the intention to and I feel if I learn a whole lot about genetics I will be tempted BUT I know that with guinea pigs, the abyssanian coats are dominant over the regular coats... abyssanian being pretty much was a rex coat is to a rat... Does this also apply with rats?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rex is dominant, yes. Usually, though a rex coat is Rr I believe and RR rats are double-rex.

Could be wrong though.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been doing quite a bit of research on this subject because I am trying to figure out which way my babies will go as far as hairless, rex, double rex & so forth.

I found a few pages that spoke of Satins. They have thiner, longer hairs hairs & typically have a few crazy whiskers.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]Since my username is Whiskers, when I saw this topic I thought you called me weird.... :lol: 

My rats, Penelope and Alice, were born in the same litter, but Alice is a Burmese and Penelope is a Burmese Velveteen. Alice's whiskers are straight and Penelope's are curled a little at the ends. Maybe that's what happened to your rats, too.[/align]


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

My Belle is a poor rex with some funky whiskers, as is her brother Bribery from the same litter. There's a slight difference in Belle's coat to the standard rats, but it's pretty minimal, she just has more bad hair days.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I wouldnt worry bout ur rats breed if u r juss using them for pets. If u would like to breed rats then u should learn genetics. I thik ur rat just has a few scraggly whiskers. lol -Josh


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> I wouldnt worry bout ur rats breed if u r juss using them for pets. If u would like to breed rats then u should learn genetics. I thik ur rat just has a few scraggly whiskers. lol -Josh


Most people wonder out of curiosity.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I love to know as much as I can about my beloved ratfriends. 

Rere is a rex, ReRe is double rex and rere is a standard coat. Seee I learned something!!!! :wink:


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Your girl is a bad rex. Bad rexes will have the curlier whiskers and a straighter, fluffy-ish coat.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 - Knowing your rats breed doesnt always mean you want to breed them... Like Forensic said, "Most people wonder out of curiosity." Wouldnt you want to know what you have just adopted/baught? Sure its a rat, but there is so much more to it than that!


----------

